# The SureFire LX2U-A LumaMax Ultra thread



## Craig K (Sep 14, 2012)

The LX2 LumaMax Ultra is now up on the Surefire website how long before we can buy this light it must be very soon?


----------



## Craig K (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: LX2 LumaMax Ultra*

Hope someone will post a review of this light soon, will it have the same tight beam as the original LX2?


----------



## Mark-60 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: LX2 LumaMax Ultra*

Do want.


----------



## AZPops (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: LX2 LumaMax Ultra*

That's the only OEM light I'm presently waiting for! I agree it would be great if we could read a review, as well as seeing a few beam profiles!


Edit: I hope Marshall does a video review on this one!


Another Edit: This however kind of scares me as to what degree. Quote taken off of LA Police Gears site; "This highly efficient light emitting diode *products a higher component of yellowish-green light* to which the human eye is most sensitive".

Reading the above staement, I may already have what I need in my XP-G2 led swap in one of my Fury's!


----------



## Bwolcott (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: LX2 LumaMax Ultra*

300 dollars!!! dang


----------



## 880arm (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: LX2 LumaMax Ultra*



Bwolcott said:


> where is it im not seeing it on there?



It's on the Surefire website flashlight page. By default it only shows the "Best Sellers" so make sure you select "New Lights" at the top of the page.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: LX2 LumaMax Ultra*

I wonder how much it will cost. Looks interesting though. Have the LX2 and love it. If this throws as well but with a bigger hotspot, I might be in for it.


----------



## 880arm (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: LX2 LumaMax Ultra*



pjandyho said:


> I wonder how much it will cost. Looks interesting though. Have the LX2 and love it. If this throws as well but with a bigger hotspot, I might be in for it.



There are a couple of sites showing retails in the $225 to $235 range (but not in stock). Since the Surefire list price is $300 I expect the minimum retail to be $210.

As best I can remember, that's about the same as the old LX2 before the price drops.


----------



## Up All Night (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: LX2 LumaMax Ultra*

If the video is any indication the beam profile is quite different from the LX2, which is a good thing if it throws as well or better. At $300 it will be sometime before one lands at my place! EB1 please..............waiting!!


----------



## ico (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: LX2 LumaMax Ultra*



880arm said:


> There are a couple of sites showing retails in the $225 to $235 range (but not in stock). Since the Surefire list price is $300 I expect the minimum retail to be $210.
> 
> As best I can remember, that's about the same as the old LX2 before the price drops.



I just want to ask why is it that the retail price from dealers are lower than Surefire's pricing?


----------



## 880arm (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: LX2 LumaMax Ultra*



ico said:


> I just want to ask why is it that the retail price from dealers are lower than Surefire's pricing?



The prices shown on the Surefire site are the manufacturer's _suggested _retail price. To be competitive with one another, retailers normally sell their products lower than that price.

Surefire could certainly sell their lights cheaper on their own website but that would discourage retailers from carrying their products.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: LX2 LumaMax Ultra*



880arm said:


> The prices shown on the Surefire site are the manufacturer's _suggested _retail price. To be competitive with one another, retailers normally sell their products lower than that price.
> 
> Surefire could certainly sell their lights cheaper on their own website but that would discourage retailers from carrying their products.


It's funny though because a few years back Surefire issued a memo to all dealers to keep the pricing on par with their MSRP or risk loosing their dealership. But look at what is happening now.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: LX2 LumaMax Ultra*

has the original plan changed, where they were going to release two new versions, one with a click & one with the traditional twist/momentary? I remember when I first heard of that I was planning on getting both versions, swapping the tailcaps, then flipping the other one, but I can't remember what the other differences were that made me prefer the light that came with the twist switch. Guess I have to search my own post history, delve into my mind from a year ago, then go back to the future & make it happen.

but still no clic switch on anything that fits these right?


----------



## 880arm (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: LX2 LumaMax Ultra*



pjandyho said:


> It's funny though because a few years back Surefire issued a memo to all dealers to keep the pricing on par with their MSRP or risk loosing their dealership. But look at what is happening now.



You're right. I don't have any first hand knowledge of this but it looks to me as if Surefire has set new minimum retail pricing at 70% of list. For example, the M6LT now commonly retails for $298 which is exactly 70% of the list price on their website ($425). It's either that or one retailer dropped down to 70% on their own and a lot of others just played follow the leader.


----------



## Craig K (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: LX2 LumaMax Ultra*

Can't wait for someone to get this light and post there thoughts on it hope it will be available soon.


----------



## Up All Night (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: LX2 LumaMax Ultra*



leon2245 said:


> has the original plan changed, where they were going to release two new versions, one with a click & one with the traditional twist/momentary? I remember when I first heard of that I was planning on getting both versions, swapping the tailcaps, then flipping the other one, but I can't remember what the other differences were that made me prefer the light that came with the twist switch. Guess I have to search my own post history, delve into my mind from a year ago, then go back to the future & make it happen.
> 
> but still no clic switch on anything that fits these right?



I'll save you the wear and tear on your flux capacitor. The 2012 cat. lists LX2 Lumamax @ 250 lumens w/2 stage tac switch/dual output click-type. The LX2 Lumamax Ultra @ 500 lumens w/2 stage tac switch. Are they interchangeable? You would think, but it is Surefire. The description of the Ultra also mentions a more "yellowish-green" light, which is the most sensitive colour for the human eye. Thanks for the heads-up on tints!!:laughing:


----------



## Raptor Factor (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: LX2 LumaMax Ultra*

Wasn't there something in the catalog about high CRI or better perceived illumination? Surefire's product page doesn't mention it or the programming dongle either. Also would this be a good military/combat-light? It's under the general use/self-defense categories on their product filter.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: LX2 LumaMax Ultra*



Up All Night said:


> I'll save you the wear and tear on your flux capacitor. The 2012 cat. lists LX2 Lumamax @ 250 lumens w/2 stage tac switch/dual output click-type. The LX2 Lumamax Ultra @ 500 lumens w/2 stage tac switch. Are they interchangeable? You would think, but it is Surefire. The description of the Ultra also mentions a more "yellowish-green" light, which is the most sensitive colour for the human eye. Thanks for the heads-up on tints!!:laughing:



Thank you!

Hopefully the click version is still on it's way. In the meantime I just need to convince myself that the green tint isn't going to be s dealbreaker. Because if they're advertising it as green, as a feature, you know it's going to be green. Real green. Unless they're just trying to be proactive, if they've had a recent surge of attempted claims about tint complaints (when it wasn't billed as better than white for the human visual spectrum).

SureFire!

:rock:


----------



## Craig K (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: LX2 LumaMax Ultra*

Anymore news guys on when this light will be available to buy?


----------



## chanjyj (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: LX2 LumaMax Ultra*

I may be in Australia (Brisbane) by the time the light comes out and then I'll be unable to get my hands on it. A pity.

I'm very curious as to what this "greenish" thing is all about though.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: LX2 LumaMax Ultra*



leon2245 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Hopefully the click version is still on it's way. In the meantime I just need to convince myself that the green tint isn't going to be s dealbreaker. Because if they're advertising it as green, as a feature, you know it's going to be green. Real green. Unless they're just trying to be proactive, if they've had a recent surge of attempted claims about tint complaints (when it wasn't billed as better than white for the human visual spectrum).
> 
> ...



The DM2 will supposedly have similar specs (500 lumen max through TIR lens) and come with both a two-stage tactical and clicky version. 

If you get an AZ2, you can put an LX2 head on the body, and a C/P series clicky on the other end. You only get high mode, though. I'm not sure if the new Lumamax will have the same threads.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 18, 2012)

Up All Night said:


> I'll save you the wear and tear on your flux capacitor. The 2012 cat. lists LX2 Lumamax @ 250 lumens w/2 stage tac switch/dual output click-type. The LX2 Lumamax Ultra @ 500 lumens w/2 stage tac switch. Are they interchangeable? You would think, but it is Surefire. The description of the Ultra also mentions a more "yellowish-green" light, which is the most sensitive colour for the human eye. Thanks for the heads-up on tints!!:laughing:



Sounds great but I cannot put up with greenage at that price. Too bad.


----------



## Up All Night (Sep 18, 2012)

One can hope that since this catalogue was put to bed and printed that some additional development has taken place. *Assuming *the Ultra is sporting an XM-L, the "yellowish green" would be an apt description of early versions of this emitter. My Zebra SC600 (cool) fits this description and to some extent my Fenix TK41 as well. Tint bins unknown, T-6 flux for the TK41 and I believe I've read Illumination gear state U2 for the SC600. Now, if this light comes out sporting the screaming white tint that my Eagletac D25LC2 U2 has I'll be one happy flashaholic...........When I can afford it!:sigh:


----------



## Raptor Factor (Sep 21, 2012)

Surefire took down their lx2 ultra product page today and edited it out of the shooting sports video that featured it. Not looking good...


----------



## Craig K (Sep 21, 2012)

Raptor Factor said:


> Surefire took down their lx2 ultra product page today and edited it out of the shooting sports video that featured it. Not looking good...



That does not sound very good, does this mean this light is not coming out anytime soon?


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Sep 21, 2012)

This is a stupid move by surefire. If they took it out of the video then I would assume they don't plan to sell it and that would be a bad move in my opinion. That light would sell. Everyone knows it. It would most likely be one of their top sellers. But leave it to companies to do stupid stuff. Surefire wake up!!


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 21, 2012)

gee thanks alot recDNA- SureFire executives probably read your negative comment about the green tint they were so proud of, then got embarrassed & pulled it. Hopefully this means they'll go back to the drawing board now & come up with something "screaming white" as per U.A.N.

This isn't the first time we've been teased by SF, but it's definitely the farthest they've ever taken such a prank! Not cool!


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 21, 2012)

What a real shame.


----------



## 270winchester (Sep 21, 2012)

Huh, I was really looking forward to this light, it was going to be my first new SF in years.

Oh well.


----------



## wuyeah (Sep 21, 2012)

I see your thread titled LX2U-"A". Is there a "B" or other versions?


----------



## Size15's (Sep 21, 2012)

SureFire have used A and B etc to indicate different versions of model. See the X-type handhelds for example. Perhaps if they offer a version of the LX2U with a clickie type tailcap it'll be the B version...
One may expect the two versions of the proposed EB1 to also have such designations


----------



## moozooh (Sep 21, 2012)

Up All Night said:


> My Zebra SC600 (cool) fits this description and to some extent my Fenix TK41 as well. Tint bins unknown, T-6 flux for the TK41 and I believe I've read Illumination gear state U2 for the SC600.


SC600 is T6, but can be modded to U2. U2s themselves are _theoretically_ available in any chromaticity bin available in cool white spectrum, up to and including 3A, which is 5000–5300 K. Good luck finding that one, though. I wonder if Cree even sells them.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Sep 21, 2012)

Perhaps we can email Surefire with complaints to help them decide to reinstate the LX2U. If they get enough response perhaps they will change their minds.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Sep 21, 2012)

Well I contacted surefire and from what they said it is an issue of finding a "firm release date" for the light. They said "it will be available." The reason for pulling it as stated was that it was causing confusion among the customers and dealers.--- that's the story or their story. We will have to see I guess.


----------



## 880arm (Sep 21, 2012)

Flashlight Dave said:


> Well I contacted surefire and from what they said it is an issue of finding a "firm release date" for the light. They said "it will be available." The reason for pulling it as stated was that it was causing confusion among the customers and dealers.--- that's the story or their story. We will have to see I guess.



Thanks for going the extra mile and sharing the info!


----------



## yliu (Sep 21, 2012)

I love the design of the Lumamax, with 500 lumens it seems to be a must have to me. This light will be the first thing I buy when I go to the US.

Surefire should also update their Aviator models to a brighter LED.


----------



## Up All Night (Sep 21, 2012)

moozooh said:


> SC600 is T6, but can be modded to U2. U2s themselves are _theoretically_ available in any chromaticity bin available in cool white spectrum, up to and including 3A, which is 5000–5300 K. Good luck finding that one, though. I wonder if Cree even sells them.



I have always been under the impression it was T6. Zebralight only refers to it as cool white 6300K. In the Zebra SC600/SC600w part 2 thread post # 352 lebox97(Illumination Gear) says it's been U2 since day 1. The U2 in the Eagletac D25LC2(listed @ 6000K) is far "whiter" with a more consistent colour across the beam. The least Zebra could do is print the flux bin, many manufacturers are reluctant to disclose tint bins.

Craig K, 
Apologies for this OT post.


----------



## Raptor Factor (Oct 22, 2012)

This bad boy might actually come this year... Dec. 31st http://www.ondutygear.com/blog/release-dates-for-new-surefire-lights/2012/10/


----------



## RobertM (Nov 21, 2012)

Has anyone heard any kind of update as far as a release date for the LX2 Ultra?


----------



## Patriot (Nov 21, 2012)

RobertM said:


> Has anyone heard any kind of update as far as a release date for the LX2 Ultra?




Just the "Available for order on 12/31. Pricing is still to be determined" Which as I understand is still an estimate. So far, there's no indication that it's going to ship in the next couple of weeks though.


----------



## bronxy (Nov 22, 2012)

thank you for keeping us informed. I have the LX2 and love the light, but have been looking for a brighter one.


----------



## Glock 22 (Dec 10, 2012)

I can't find it on Surefires website, I've looked everywhere on ther site.


----------



## tonkem (Dec 10, 2012)

GLOCK 22 said:


> I can't find it on Surefires website, I've looked everywhere on ther site.



They took it down some time ago.


----------



## bighawk (Dec 10, 2012)

This is my first post here on candlepower forums so here it goes.. I spoke with a Surefire customer service rep today about another product and while I had him on the phone I asked him about the LX2 ultra release date. He told me they had just received an updated production list which said it was marked for a March 2013 release. He also told me they are doing a E2D defender upgraded to 500 lumens as well which looks to be out around the same time. I'm personally looking forward to both of these lights as I have both of the current 200 lumen models. Hope this sheds some light on the subject of the release date.


----------



## Glock 22 (Dec 10, 2012)

tonkem said:


> They took it down some time ago.



O.K. Thanks.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 17, 2013)

bighawk said:


> This is my first post here on candlepower forums so here it goes.. I spoke with a Surefire customer service rep today about another product and while I had him on the phone I asked him about the LX2 ultra release date. He told me they had just received an updated production list which said it was marked for a March 2013 release. He also told me they are doing a E2DL defender upgraded to 500 lumens as well which looks to be out around the same time. I'm personally looking forward to both of these lights as I have both of the current 200 lumen models. Hope this sheds some light on the subject of the release date.



Thanks for sharing this information bighawk, hopes spring eternal for imminent SF product releases.  

The latest SF dealer price list has the 500 lumen LX2 Lumamax Ultra in both clicky and tactical switches for $300 MSRP (manufacturer's suggested retail price) and the 500 lumen E2DL Defender Ultra for $265 MSRP so hopefully the March 2013 release will actually happen. MAP's (minimum advertised prices) are 30% less and are probably closer to the actual street price from major U.S. online retailers for recent SF products.



Size15's said:


> SureFire have used A and B etc to indicate different versions of model. See the X-type handhelds for example. Perhaps if they offer a version of the LX2U with a clickie type tailcap it'll be the B version...
> One may expect the two versions of the proposed EB1 to also have such designations



It appears the clicky and tactical tailcap versions of the LX2 Ultra ended up being called LX2CU-A and LX2TU-A respectively. However, the A and B designations were used to distinguish the shrouded and unshrouded versions of the EB1 clicky, EB1C-A-BK (or SL or TN) and EB1C-B-BK.


----------



## brianna (Feb 18, 2013)

[QUOTE
The latest SF dealer price list has the 500 lumen LX2 Lumamax Ultra in both clicky and tactical switches for $300 MSRP (manufacturer's suggested retail price) and the 500 lumen E2DL Defender Ultra for $265 MSRP [/QUOTE]

What would justify the $35 price differential between the two of these lights?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 18, 2013)

brianna said:


> What would justify the $35 price differential between the two of these lights?



On the same current SF published price sheet, the classic 200 lumen LX2 is $210 MSRP and the classic 200 lumen E2DL is $235 MSRP. A couple of even older classics remain like the the L4 for $165 and the K2MS (Kroma-Milspec) for $400.

It's all part of SF's product marketing strategy I suppose.

It does appear to me that the older LX2 and E2DL lights shared a common emitter and electronics package and the newer 'Ultra' versions do as well.

I see some indications that SF planned to go with a common programmable F24K22 microcontroller in many of its new handheld and weapon lights but something went awry in development judging from recent product delays and cancellations. The 'Programmable' icon is conspicuously missing from the 2013 product literature, did the money run out for implementing this extra feature or did it just not prove technically feasible?


----------



## MatthewSB (Feb 18, 2013)

bighawk said:


> This is my first post here on candlepower forums so here it goes.. I spoke with a Surefire customer service rep today about another product and while I had him on the phone I asked him about the LX2 ultra release date. He told me they had just received an updated production list which said it was marked for a March 2013 release.



Thanks for sharing, very excited to buy one of these!


----------



## Patriot (Feb 18, 2013)

I've always been and LX2 fan, probably my favorite EDC light for several years! In the of all the 18650 choices available to us today, I don't know if I'll want to spend the money on such a "limited" platform. The cr123 just seems like such a low capacity cell for a high current LED. Nice in the emergency or back-up role but I'm not certain it still fits into my daily use plan.


----------



## brianna (Mar 4, 2013)

I called Surefire for an update:

They are now saying mid to late April 2013. I specified the year because you never know with Surefire.


----------



## chnzwh (Mar 5, 2013)

Delayed again? I've been holding my breath since last year...

I guess the runtime graph of the LX2 Ultra will be very similar to that of the X300 Ultra, although no one has come up with a X300U graph yet.


----------



## brianna (Mar 9, 2013)

I met with the e-commerce Manager of Surefire. The LX2 Lumamax Ultra Is going to have a white beam. There won't be any yellow-green tint to it. The light is coming out in April. It will be widely available in June. He said they received a lot of negative feedback regarding the yellow-green that they were supposed to originally come out with in 2012. I got no further information regarding pricing.


----------



## the badger (Mar 11, 2013)

brianna said:


> I met with the e-commerce Manager of Surefire. The LX2 Lumamax Ultra Is going to have a white beam. There won't be any yellow-green tint to it. The light is coming out in April. It will be widely available in June. He said they received a lot of negative feedback regarding the yellow-green that they were supposed to originally come out with in 2012. I got no further information regarding pricing.



Very interesting.
My X300 Ultra is the reason I'm buying the LX2 LumaMax Ultra and E2DL Ultra.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Mar 12, 2013)

brianna said:


> I met with the e-commerce Manager of Surefire. The LX2 Lumamax Ultra Is going to have a white beam. There won't be any yellow-green tint to it. The light is coming out in April. It will be widely available in June. He said they received a lot of negative feedback regarding the yellow-green that they were supposed to originally come out with in 2012. I got no further information regarding pricing.





the badger said:


> Very interesting.
> My X300 Ultra is the reason I'm buying the LX2 LumaMax Ultra and E2DL Ultra.



In the demo videos and new product brochure listings the LX2 Ultra appears to me to have the same optic as the EB1.

Robin24k says it looks like the EB1 has an XP-E emitter and many of us have commented on the greenish tint, especially on low.

The EB1 has trouble maintaining the advertised 200 lumens on one CR123A for very long, perhaps due in part to the efficacy of the emitter.

I've put an XP-G2 emitter in an old SF E1B, as expected, the beam is not as tight with the larger die behind the TIR optic. I'm thinking that the LX2 Ultra would need a small die emitter to keep a tight beam if it indeed uses the same optic as the EB1.

What emitter would the LX2 Ultra, X300 Ultra and the other new 500 lumen SF TIR's use for these two cell lights? Would the XP-E2 put out 500 lumens on two cells?


----------



## GeoBruin (Mar 12, 2013)

Not a chance. The highest bin on Cree's spec sheet is rated for 266 lumens at 1 amp and the relative flux vs. current graph is already flattening out as it approaches 1 amp. I think it would pop before you hit 500 lumens no matter how hard you tried to drive it. Also, if you look in this product description from SWFA's website: _"This combination of increased output and optimized off-white light clolor increases perceived illumination for the user,* creates a brighter surround beam for enhanced situational awareness*, and increases the blinding effect on an opponent;s dark-adapted vision" _they mention a "brighter surround beam". This implies (to me at least) that there is brighter spill, further implying the use of a larger LED. 

That said, even the XP-G2 will have a hard time making 500 lumens without being pushed harder than it's supposed to and I don't think Surefire would do that. They must being using an XM-L like their other 500 lumen lights but I don't know how that would fare behind an optic.



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> What emitter would the LX2 Ultra, X300 Ultra and the other new 500 lumen SF TIR's use for these two cell lights? Would the XP-E2 put out 500 lumens on two cells?


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 12, 2013)

GeoBruin said:


> Not a chance. The highest bin on Cree's spec sheet is rated for 266 lumens at 1 amp and the relative flux vs. current graph is already flattening out as it approaches 1 amp. I think it would pop before you hit 500 lumens no matter how hard you tried to drive it. Also, if you look in this product description from SWFA's website: _"_This combination of increased output and optimized off-white light clolor increases perceived illumination for the user,__creates a brighter surround beam for enhanced situational awareness_, _and increases the blinding effect on an opponent;s dark-adapted vision_" _they mention a "brighter surround beam". This implies (to me at least) that there is brighter spill, further implying the use of a larger LED.
> 
> That said, even the XP-G2 will have a hard time making 500 lumens without being pushed harder than it's supposed to and I don't think Surefire would do that. They must being using an XM-L like their other 500 lumen lights but* I don't know how that would fare behind an optic.*



In terms of spot intensity? 

No green is great, glad to hear that; I don't mind brighter surrounding portion of the beam, but with that much more output I'd like to see significantly more throw too. Not likely if xpg xml ii? I was excited to hear xre ii, too bad that's not even mathematically possible.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Mar 12, 2013)

GeoBruin said:


> Not a chance. The highest bin on Cree's spec sheet is rated for 266 lumens at 1 amp and the relative flux vs. current graph is already flattening out as it approaches 1 amp. I think it would pop before you hit 500 lumens no matter how hard you tried to drive it. Also, if you look in this product description from SWFA's website: _"This combination of increased output and optimized off-white light clolor increases perceived illumination for the user,* creates a brighter surround beam for enhanced situational awareness*, and increases the blinding effect on an opponent;s dark-adapted vision" _they mention a "brighter surround beam". This implies (to me at least) that there is brighter spill, further implying the use of a larger LED.
> 
> That said, even the XP-G2 will have a hard time making 500 lumens without being pushed harder than it's supposed to and I don't think Surefire would do that. They must being using an XM-L like their other 500 lumen lights but I don't know how that would fare behind an optic.



The XP-G2 I put in the E1B does have that 'brighter surround beam', not at all unpleasing but different from the classic TIR hotspot of the original LX2 and Cree L1.

That part about the 'optimized off-white light color' sure could indicate an XM-L2 in the new SF two cell TIR's, the tint issues of these larger die emitters have been widely discussed here on CPF.

Anybody here have both an EB1 and an X300 Ultra to compare? Do the optics look the same?

In my view, the EB1 is an upgrade of the E1B kinda like Windows 8 is an upgrade of Windows 7. 

The EB1 is hard to beat for spotting something at 100 yards with a small light and I can't help but wonder if it will get an emitter upgrade as the XP-E2 becomes more widely available.


----------



## Foskey (Mar 12, 2013)

April, interesting, I hope they stick to that claim. I would like to purchase both.


----------



## biglights (Mar 12, 2013)

Foskey said:


> April, interesting, I hope they stick to that claim. I would like to purchase both.



What would be the differances between the two lights? Defender and LX2U. Thanks.


----------



## the badger (Mar 12, 2013)

biglights said:


> What would be the differances between the two lights? Defender and LX2U. Thanks.



Here:
http://www.surefire.com/media/wysiwyg/main_site_pdfs/2013_Illumination_Tool_Brochure_ps.pdf


----------



## brianna (Mar 19, 2013)

I have some very bad news:fail: 

I do not have any answers as to why?
I was just informed by Surefire that this light is now considered to be a dead project


----------



## skyfire (Mar 19, 2013)

thats horrible news!
this was the most anticipated new surefire for me. i guess ill be keeping my LX2 afterall....


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Mar 19, 2013)

brianna said:


> I have some very bad news:fail:
> 
> I do not have any answers as to why?
> I was just informed by Surefire that this light is now considered to be a dead project



The LX2CU-A and LX2TU-A (clicky and tactical versions) are on a dealer price list from a few weeks ago so this is surprising. As I mentioned earlier, the MSRP for both is $300.

Some retailers, e.g. B&H Photo, are taking orders for the LX2 Ultra. B&H has a picture of the old LX2 with the Ultra product listing, they did the same thing with the EB1 but shipped the newer light.

Recent product images of the LX2 Ultra seem to be conspicuously absent from the latest dealer promotional literature.

I suspect the success of the Fury and its derivatives has lessened the demand for the more pricey 500 lumen class SF's.


----------



## redryder (Mar 19, 2013)

I wonder how Surefire decides whether to produce a product or not. It seems like they put a lot of effort/hype around it and then cancel it.


----------



## Dan FO (Mar 19, 2013)

redryder said:


> I wonder how Surefire decides whether to produce a product or not. It seems like they put a lot of effort/hype around it and then cancel it.


Word ................................ *Money*​


----------



## brianna (Mar 19, 2013)

For two years in a row they were supposed to produce this light. Now Surefire says it's a dead project. Who knows what they were thinking?


----------



## 880arm (Mar 19, 2013)

redryder said:


> I wonder how Surefire decides whether to produce a product or not. It seems like they put a lot of effort/hype around it and then cancel it.



As Dan said I'm sure it comes down to money, or at least a business decision based upon anticipated profits. I can easily understand that part but it still seems like they do expend a lot of effort promoting products that never make it to the market.

It makes me suspect that they float these products out there as ideas to see if any of their big contract customers buy in. If so, the light makes it to production. If not, it stays in the vapor-ware phase. Regardless of how much we discuss Surefire products on this forum, individual customers are not their main demographic.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Mar 19, 2013)

If this is true then what is the future for Surefire? Are we going to see Surefire produce entry level lights only now?? Are we going to see Surefire's aging line of lights not be updated just to fade out of existence?? Are they not going to update their outdoorsman line? Surefire is headed in a sorry direction if this is true.


----------



## AZPops (Mar 20, 2013)

skyfire said:


> thats horrible news!
> this was the most anticipated new surefire for me. i guess ill be keeping my LX2 afterall....



+1 ... Bummer!


----------



## pencilstub (Mar 26, 2013)

brianna said:


> I have some very bad news:fail: I do not have any answers as to why? I was just informed by Surefire that this light is now considered to be a dead project


 SureFire displayed the Lumamax Ultra at the 2013 SHOT Show in January. This guy took a picture of it: http://monderno.com/monderno/shot-show-2013-day-3/. Go down to the third row of photos.


----------



## cue003 (Mar 26, 2013)

I learned several years ago to not hold my breath on ANYTHING that Surefire says they are "working on or introducing". You just never know with these guys anymore for dates and availability. What comes out is awesome but if you are waiting for something you might as well buy another light and not sit waiting.


----------



## Tana (Mar 26, 2013)

pencilstub said:


> SureFire displayed the Lumamax Ultra at the 2013 SHOT Show in January. This guy took a picture of it: http://monderno.com/monderno/shot-show-2013-day-3/. Go down to the third row of photos.



That Ultra version looks like a regular LX2...


----------



## tsl (Mar 26, 2013)

pencilstub said:


> SureFire displayed the Lumamax Ultra at the 2013 SHOT Show in January. This guy took a picture of it: http://monderno.com/monderno/shot-show-2013-day-3/. Go down to the third row of photos.


The catalog picture had an anti-roll hex on the bezel (which I would have liked). The one displayed did not. Not saying that it was not a prototype version ...


----------



## N/Apower (Mar 27, 2013)

brianna said:


> I have some very bad news:fail:
> 
> I do not have any answers as to why?
> I was just informed by Surefire that this light is now considered to be a dead project



That's what I figured.

Anyway...no offense...but who are you? I'm sure you have introduced yourself elsewhere, but I see you often popping on on Surefire threads with "inside info" that appears to be at the dealer level, vs. internal source at a project management level.


----------



## N/Apower (Mar 27, 2013)

cue003 said:


> I learned several years ago to not hold my breath on ANYTHING that Surefire says they are "working on or introducing". You just never know with these guys anymore for dates and availability. What comes out is awesome but if you are waiting for something you might as well buy another light and not sit waiting.



Indeed. Their suppressor division is so much better, though. Interestingly, they hit market in industry-leading times, and have insanely awesome promise-keeping ability on their .mil stuff. It's the only reason I keep buying Surefire, really. Their suppressor division makes up for the light-making side of the company, and I do love my TIR's.


----------



## brianna (Mar 27, 2013)

N/Apower said:


> That's what I figured.
> 
> Anyway...no offense...but who are you? I'm sure you have introduced yourself elsewhere, but I see you often popping on on Surefire threads with "inside info" that appears to be at the dealer level, vs. internal source at a project management level.



I am a person that has to deal with a lot of pressure. I have to make expensive decisions, and at night I dream of illumination tools. That is who I am.


----------



## seng (Sep 4, 2013)

Did Surefire really cancel the LX2U? I have the current LX2 and use it all the time, was really looking forward to the higher output. Would it be possible to buy the E2D or the EB2 and transfer the internals to the head of the LX2? I want to do this because I prefer the exterior design of the LX2.TIA


----------



## 880arm (Sep 4, 2013)

seng said:


> Did Surefire really cancel the LX2U? I have the current LX2 and use it all the time, was really looking forward to the higher output. Would it be possible to buy the E2D or the EB2 and transfer the internals to the head of the LX2? I want to do this because I prefer the exterior design of the LX2.TIA



:welcome:

The entire head from an E2DL Ultra or EB2 will screw right on to an LX2 body but of course the finish won't match. The new heads utilize a larger 22mm optic that is too big for the old LX2 head.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Sep 4, 2013)

Is it safe to run the new higher output had with the original LX2 switch?


----------



## Illumination (Sep 5, 2013)

I used to be a Surefire fanboy, bought well over a dozen Surefires back in the day.

Since then I've grown so tired of them hypeing something for release (brochure, Shot Show interviews, posting on their website, you name it) only to cancel something I've gotten excited about. I've basically lost almost all interest in the brand. Saw this thread about the LX2-U, got excited and disappointed yet again.

Does Surefire care at all about their consumer business anymore? Or are they comfortable just selling to the military / LEO (where innovation can be a negative as it requires a lot of new testing, etc.) If so, maybe Surefire can survive just selling their old lights and not introducing new. Quite frankly I don't see them keeping the the enthusiast community interested as they keep missing promised launches. There certainly is less talk today about SF on CPF than back in '05 when I joined CPF.


----------



## Coolhand68 (Oct 3, 2013)

They did the same thing with the highly anticipated LX1 a few years back. They floated it out there for the longest time and then scrapped it. Very frustrating.


----------

